# Scammer on forums. Members BEWARE!!



## zaz (Mar 26, 2012)

Forum members BEWARE!
It seems that a new scammer (from ISRAEL) had infiltrated into the forums and ripped many good traders off their money.

Moderators please feel free to disseminate this warning and do whatever is necessary to protect our community. Thank you

SCAMMER name:

Yonatan Ezogue
4 arlozorov street
63404 Tel Aviv
TEL AVIV
ISRAEL

+972522902212

[email protected]

Link: http://www.rwg.cc/index.php?/topic/150630-Member-yonatan.ezo-?-(possible-scammer-here)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrasher36 (Jul 5, 2014)

zaz said:


> Forum members BEWARE!
> It seems that a new scammer (from ISRAEL) had infiltrated into the forums and ripped many good traders off their money.
> 
> Moderators please feel free to disseminate this warning and do whatever is necessary to protect our community. Thank you
> ...


Guys I'm going to bump this up he is still scamming people throughout the community as of 9/25/17


----------



## Thrasher36 (Jul 5, 2014)

currently using email [email protected] and also has a mother in Nice , France from where he may ship.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thrasher36 said:


> currently using email [email protected] and also has a mother in Nice , France from where he may ship.


What's his screen name on Watchuseek ? Did he scam you ? When ? How ? Please report to Mods or Admin.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I already reported this to the mods, yesterday.


----------

